# Etta James, Ella Fitzgerald or Billie Holiday?



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

If you have any appreciation of talent, Ella. 

Seriously, got a favorite of the three? Or do you think some other female singer is superior to the three listed?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Janice


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Ella. Absolutely. Singing the Cole Porter songbook. Or Misty. Or Gershwin. Anything.
She played her voice like an instrument.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Lisa in WA said:


> Ella. Absolutely. Singing the Cole Porter songbook. Or Misty. Or Gershwin. Anything.
> She played her voice like an instrument.


Ma'am, you have good taste.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Jolly said:


> Ma'am, you have good taste.


We can agree on Ella, anyway. 
How do you feel about the Dave Brubeck Quartet?


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Bessie Smith. I got hooked on her in the late 60's, when blues bands were all the rage. This is the only known footage of her. Also, one of the early talkies.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Lisa in WA said:


> We can agree on Ella, anyway.
> How do you feel about the Dave Brubeck Quartet?


Thumbs up. I like a lot of the old stuff. Currently on the stereo is a Bing Crosby cd, where he is doing the Johnny Mercer songbook.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

So many fabulous singers but AT LAST just touches my soul.






When my Mom was a child Louis Armstrong sat her on his knee and sang to her. WHAT A WONDERFUL WORLD is my favourite song.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Rachael Price with Lake Street Dive (LSD) is a current day songstress






Rachael has been returning to her roots (jazz) and singing with other bands recently as well as LSD. This is a recent jazz performance.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Many times we stack albums of all three and others on the stereo to enjoy.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Amy Winehouse


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

Ella. Nina Simone too.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

emdeengee said:


> So many fabulous singers but AT LAST just touches my soul.
> 
> When my Mom was a child Louis Armstrong sat her on his knee and sang to her. WHAT A WONDERFUL WORLD is my favourite song.


Louis Armstrong and "What a Wonderful World" is one of my favorites too. It's cool that he sang to your mom.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Aretha, Koko, Nina.


----------



## catsboy (May 14, 2015)

Etta James


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Entire body of work I go Bilie Holiday. But you can't go wrong with any of the choices.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

My wife. I might be biased though.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

mreynolds said:


> My wife. I might be biased though.


Not biased. Your just smarter than some married men in knowing how to remain happily married LOL.

Seriously though if your wife is like many of the women in our family and is a member of the choir or the vocalist of a band, I bet she is your favorite singer.

I remember my shock at hearing a second cousin of mine who I had heard sing in only her church choir do vocals with a band at a little soft drink concession bar opry venue when I was a teenager. If we weren't relatives, I would have asked her for her autograph.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Shrek said:


> Not biased. Your just smarter than some married men in knowing how to remain happily married LOL.
> 
> Seriously though if your wife is like many of the women in our family and is a member of the choir or the vocalist of a band, I bet she is your favorite singer.
> 
> I remember my shock at hearing a second cousin of mine who I had heard sing in only her church choir do vocals with a band at a little soft drink concession bar opry venue when I was a teenager. If we weren't relatives, I would have asked her for her autograph.


I had never heard her sing for the first two years we were together. Her first husband was abusive both ways and told her she couldnt sing a lick. She believed him for years it seems. We were at a bar on the Strand in Galveston one night and she had had a few drinks and my SIL dared her to sing. She was just lubed up enough to do it. It got real quiet and she got a standing ovation. I later learned she was lead in the honor choir at Allen High school. A very large school. Got married out of school and you know the rest. 

Me? I sing tenor. 

*Ten or* twelve miles away so no one hears me. Its better that way.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Jolly said:


> Or do you think some other female singer is superior to the three listed?


Ann Wilson or Stevie Nicks would get my vote.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Well since I don't HAVE to choose  I listen to them all.  Maybe Etta a bit more.


----------

